# What Model is this?



## filmonger (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Cdollar4 (Jan 27, 2016)

That is cooooool.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Jan 27, 2016)

maybe not a model but an actress......ha!


----------



## Cdollar4 (Jan 27, 2016)

Good one Bri, comedy GOLD

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## David Brown (Jan 27, 2016)

its a Cleveland i think.


----------



## jkent (Jan 27, 2016)

That kind of looks like a shelby springer.


----------



## jkent (Jan 27, 2016)

Similar but not the same.
JKent


----------



## bricycle (Jan 27, 2016)

is that a package she's carrying between the bar grips?


----------



## jkent (Jan 27, 2016)

It looks like she has some kind of letter in a binder or something in her left hand.
JKent


----------



## catfish (Jan 27, 2016)

David Brown said:


> its a Cleveland i think.




Yes, its a Cleveland.


----------



## AdvenJack (Sep 9, 2018)

Doesn't look happy. I sure would be*!!!






*


----------



## anders1 (Sep 9, 2018)

That’s actually a great shot. Likely an early English Ladies maid or house maid delivering a message or something like that.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 9, 2018)

David Brown said:


> its a Cleveland i think.



That's what I was thinking too.  Here's a 1917


----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 2, 2018)

I like the Klaxon horn for warning people to not make fun of her shoes.


----------

